# New goats (9-10 weeks)- how to help them settle/thrive in new home?



## artodd (May 29, 2017)

I'm a newbie- have experience with sheep, but not goats. I just brought home two little 8 week and 10 week does (Nubian x Kiko). They were still on Mom until we brought them home on Friday. They came from a farm that used all natural treatments. The only treatment that have had was DE as wormer. They are eating a lot of grass and a little alfalfa hay, but they seem much more interested in grass than hay. It seems like they are just a little thinner now then when I brought them home. I prefer not to feed grain. What can I do to help them thrive. I'm sure they need to be wormed again, but since they are so little and have not been exposed the any chemical treatments/wormers, I'm scared to overload their little systems. 

Any tips of advice would be greatly appreciated!! I want to get these girl off to a great start


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would treat them for cocci. Getting fecals done would be a good idea. DE doesn't work on internal parasites. 

They need free choice loose minerals and fresh water available at all times. Continue offering alfalfa. Leafy branches are good if that is a possibility for you. 

I would recommend at least giving a little grain, especially while they settle in and aren't eating as much. What were they being fed at their old home?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I second, third, and fourth you getting fecals that include a coccidia check. and the browse (leafy branches) suggestion is top notch as well, but not cherry, or mountain laurel. How about a handful of rolled oats?

But do get those fecals done. Stress from moving can cause a normal load to bloom.


----------



## JodyDi (May 28, 2017)

*2nd uestion*

I too, am a newbie. The lady I got my two boys from, 6 weeks, now 8. She said no alfalfa. But to give them hay. So I went to TSC, and got Bermuda hay. So hoping that is right. and I think they should still be on milk. One boy won't drink milk, since I got him. Now he has bloody urine, maybe, no grain? Should they have any? She said to give twice a day. I'm so confused, so many differing opinions. These will be pets. Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## artodd (May 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I would treat them for cocci. Getting fecals done would be a good idea. DE doesn't work on internal parasites.
> 
> They need free choice loose minerals and fresh water available at all times. Continue offering alfalfa. Leafy branches are good if that is a possibility for you.
> 
> I would recommend at least giving a little grain, especially while they settle in and aren't eating as much. What were they being fed at their old home?


Thanks for the tips! They were only being fed alfalfa and grass at their old home. They do have a mineral feeder with mana pro goat minerals and baking soda and, of course plenty of clean water. They do seem to really enjoy munching on the low hanging branches on my trees.

Since they have never had grain is it likely to cause bloat?

Any recommendations for good wormers? I like the idea of natural, but also want to make sure it gets the job done.

Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No one wormer will kill all parasites, so it's best to see what you're dealing with via fecal testing and go from there. SafeGaurd/Panacur/Fenbendazole, and worming pellets are generally considered not to be the greatest of wormers. Safegaurd is overused and as a result is ineffective in most areas, and getting the dose right on pellets is tedious and easy to get wrong. 

Don't give baking soda free choice, it contributes to urinary calculi.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

JodyDi said:


> I too, am a newbie. The lady I got my two boys from, 6 weeks, now 8. She said no alfalfa. But to give them hay. So I went to TSC, and got Bermuda hay. So hoping that is right. and I think they should still be on milk. One boy won't drink milk, since I got him. Now he has bloody urine, maybe, no grain? Should they have any? She said to give twice a day. I'm so confused, so many differing opinions. These will be pets. Nigerian Dwarf.


Are you giving water in a bottle? That will cause blood in the urine.

Alfalfa is actually good for wethers. It is high in calcium, which helps prevent urniary calculi. The ideal ratio of calcium to phosphorus for prevention of UC is between 2:1 and 4:1. Grain is usually high in phosphorous, so isn't very good for bucks and wethers.


----------



## artodd (May 29, 2017)

This is probably a stupid question, but I treat for cocci or will I need medication from the vet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can get over the counter or vet prescription coccidia meds.


----------



## artodd (May 29, 2017)

What are to over the counter options? Something I can just pick up at my local feed store?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Corid is the only one that comes to mind. Baycox is generally considered better, but you have to order that cause it's black market


----------



## artodd (May 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Corid is the only one that comes to mind. Baycox is generally considered better, but you have to order that cause it's black market


Since the feed store is closed, I looked on amazon. I found corid for calves. Is the the right thing or is there one made specifically for goats and sheep?


----------



## artodd (May 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Corid is the only one that comes to mind. Baycox is generally considered better, but you have to order that cause it's black market


Having a hard time finding consistent dosing information for corid. Any recommendations for a reliable source to find the correct dowse for goats?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

PM Toth Boer Goats if she doesn't see this. She uses it with success.


----------



## artodd (May 29, 2017)

Thank you!!!


----------



## JodyDi (May 28, 2017)

no bottles, blood is gone, they seem better, want to chew clothing real bad, Deficiency? have not had them checked for worms, but will. Thank you.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Chewing clothing is normal for bottle babies.


----------

